# Problème étrange de connexion au réseau wifi avec le Macbook



## Antones (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Je vous écris a pensent car je suis perdu, mais complètement perdu avec mon problème de connexion au réseau sans fil wifi, aux USA.

Je vis a présent en Californie et je suis habituellement connecté a un réseau sans
Fil prive appartenant a la résidence dans laquelle je vis. Mes voisins arrivent tous a ce connecter sur le réseau sans soucis, mon iPhone également (c'est d'ailleurs avec celui ci que j'arrive a vous écrire) tout fonctionne correctement sauf mon MacBook.

Lorsque je me connecte, ça semble fonctionner, dans la seconde, l'icone wifi est "plein" et je peux naviguer, mais 5 secondes après je reçois un message "délais de connexion dépassé" et je ne suis plus connecté. J'ai essayé avec l'assistance, tous les voyant deviennent verts sauf que 5 secondes après, un message me dit "délais de connexion dépassé" avec un supplément "votre connexion wifi a changée, soit de mot de passe, de nom etc"

Je suis perdu !

---------- Post added at 19h08 ---------- Previous post was at 18h51 ----------

J'ajoute que de temps en temps ça fonctionne mais pour une durée indéterminée, 1h tout comme 3h et d'un coup, plus de réseau et "délai de connexion dépassé".

Ce qui est incroyable c'est que "pendant la connexion" donc durant 5 secondes avant avoir le message "délai de connexion dépassé" je peux naviguer sur internet, tout fonctionne.

Je suis sur la dernière version de macosx, mise a jour comme il faut.

MacBook 2008 alu unibody


----------



## francois_6200 (1 Septembre 2011)

Antones a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je vous écris a pensent car je suis perdu, mais complètement perdu avec mon problème de connexion au réseau sans fil wifi, aux USA.
> 
> ...



Coucou

Il y aurait pas une limite d'equipements a etre connecté simultanément sur la "box" de ta résidence ?
As tu essayé sur un autre point d'acces wifi ? type mac do ou chez un ami ...


----------



## Baptisme (1 Septembre 2011)

Un peu dans le meme registre (et je m'excuse de parasiter la discussion), je viens d'arriver en Chine et je n'accede pas au web depuis chez moi.
Les gars m'ont donne un routeur, mon airport capte le signal au maxi, j'ai entre identifiant et code, l'ordi est manifestement connecte (c'est ecrit en toutes lettres dans preferences reseau)... et pas moyen d'acceder a internet.

J'ai bien essaye de demander de l'aide, mais je suis entoure de Chinois qui n'ont jamais touche un Mac de leur vie et ne connaissent pas un mot de francais.

Il y en a un qui m'a parle de serveur PPPoE, mais j'ai rien compris.

Je crois qu'il y a que ce forum pour me sauver.


----------



## ID_ (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, je viens d'avoir le meme probleme qu'Antones: "délais de connexion dépassé", à ceci pres que je n'avais même pas ses 5 secondes.
Je suis sur un MacBook Air dernière generation (sorti en juillet), système 10.7.1

D'après http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t330212.html ¿a peut tenir à la distance de la box. 
De fait, j'ai bouge le Mac pour le rapprocher de la source. Du coup, il se connecte normalement et n'affiche plus ce fameux message.


----------

